# Traveler's Checks same as cash?



## riverside (Feb 26, 2006)

I want to do some jewelry shopping while in Jamaica.  I'm nervous about carrying too much cash but understand they give better deals for American dollars.  Do they treat dollars and travelers checks the same?  I'd hate to get the checks and then find out I could have gotten a better deal with cash.  Anyone know?


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 26, 2006)

riverside said:
			
		

> I want to do some jewelry shopping while in Jamaica.  I'm nervous about carrying too much cash but understand they give better deals for American dollars.  Do they treat dollars and travelers checks the same?  I'd hate to get the checks and then find out I could have gotten a better deal with cash.  Anyone know?




From what I know they are the same. I used them in Cancun. The only difference is, as you do with all checks, you must sign them. You must sign one line on all checks after you receive them from the bank and then sign the other infront of the merchant. Have the banker tell you exactly how to do it. I signed both lines on one check before going to the merchant and they wouldn't take it because they did not witness my signature. So, I had to return it ot my bank in order to retain the value. Make sure you fully understand how it works.

Chelle


----------



## Jamerican71 (Feb 28, 2006)

I know!  Yes you do get better deals with US money.  I always travel to Jamaica with a mix of travelers checks and cash.  Right now the exchange rate is between $60-$64 JA dollars to $1 US dollar.  Travellers checks are accepted just about everywhere and definitely in the jewelry stores.  They treat it just like cash.

When are you going and what part?  I'll be there april 13-23 in Negril.  I've purchased jewelry in JA on few occasions and it is quite an experience.  Never, Never, Never pay the price they quote. 

Mischelle is right --- I just got mine --- sign on the top signature line only and then you don't sign the second signatureline until turning them over to the vendor.  They will want ID to verify signature.  Keep the stubs that come in the envelope separate from the actual checks.  These are your receipts and are used in case your checks are lost or stolen.


----------



## riverside (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks, Jamerican.  I've used Traveler's checks many times so am familiar with how to use them, but I'm never really sure if I could get a better deal if I used only cash.  Do I understand you to mean that they don't care if they are travelers checks or cash...the deal will be the same?  I love to bargain in jewelry stores.  My husband usually gets embarrased and waits for me on the sidewalk  We are going from March 25-April 1 staying in Ocho Rios at Sandals Grande (listed as Ciboney in the RCI book).


----------



## Jamerican71 (Mar 1, 2006)

riverside said:
			
		

> Thanks, Jamerican.  I've used Traveler's checks many times so am familiar with how to use them, but I'm never really sure if I could get a better deal if I used only cash.  Do I understand you to mean that they don't care if they are travelers checks or cash...the deal will be the same?  I love to bargain in jewelry stores.  My husband usually gets embarrased and waits for me on the sidewalk  We are going from March 25-April 1 staying in Ocho Rios at Sandals Grande (listed as Ciboney in the RCI book).



I wouldn't necessarily say the deal will be better in cash -- it's all in how you haggle the the deal and how hungry the merchant is for the sale. Since you've done it before and enjoy it you would probbaly even get a good deal with credit cards.  If I had to choose then I would say that overall the best deal would be with US dollars.   I've also done the deal and then not tell them how I'm paying.  

I'll be in Negril but not until April 13th.


----------

